# Renanthera, but which one?



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2015)

Is this matutina or monachica?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2015)

Its certainly beautiful - but I dont know.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

Monachica? Where did you get it from?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 3, 2015)

It doesn't look like a pure Renanthera matutina which has the same color but known for it horizontal pointed petals. It could not be Ren. monachica which is yellow background with red spots also very small and has a pointed petal. It looks to me a hybrid like Ren. Tom Thumb, Ren. Rattanakosin or Ren Tan Keong Choon.

Ramon


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

No. Idea but I like it


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2015)

No idea either, but a Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2015)

rdlsreno said:


> It doesn't look like a pure Renanthera matutina which has the same color but known for it horizontal pointed petals. It could not be Ren. monachica which is yellow background with red spots also very small and has a pointed petal. It looks to me a hybrid like Ren. Tom Thumb, Ren. Rattanakosin or Ren Tan Keong Choon.
> 
> Ramon


Thanks, Ramon. 
The background is yellowish, but not a pure yellow. If I recall correctly, it was said to be wild-collected.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 4, 2015)

Monachica would be my guess but on the red side...usually a bit more orange in my experience.

One of my fav plants...simply stunning colours.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

I had a monachica and it was more yellow with red spotting. And the flowers were a tad smaller. Sadly, I killed it.


----------



## Hien (May 6, 2015)

maybe renanthera bella


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2015)

Hien said:


> maybe renanthera bella



Not another one I have to consider?! oke:


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Not another one I have to consider?! oke:


 google of renanthera bella results in many photos look quite similar to your flower


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2015)

Hien said:


> google of renanthera bella results in many photos look quite similar to your flower



Thanks, Hien. I certainly will check it out.


----------



## Trithor (May 10, 2015)

As always, your photos are a treat. Simply wow! (Whatever it is)


----------



## Lanmark (May 11, 2015)

The color on those blooms is amazing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Cross it with a Neo!:rollhappy: Too beefy for monachica, but a real beauty. Bella does look like a good candidate.


----------

